# Project trx300 número 2



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Here it is day my buddy bought which was Monday this week dropped it off at my place and here we go.....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like a clean start. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

As on tonight I have got most everything apart gonna pull motor Friday and start sandblasting the frame


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I love builds like this. Thanks for sharing. What are his plans for it?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

His plans are to let me do it however I like lol....only thing is he wants new blue plastics rest is my imagination lol but gonna keep it somewhat simple no huge lift or anything just gonna run like a 27 or 28in tire but gonna be super clean looking


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Got motor, wiring and front diff out finally found some major rust.......so next is either fixing this frame or finding another one


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

My stock frame was pretty rotten as well. My "fix" was possibly a tad excessive though......lol


----------

